# [V]erkaufe Sony Soundbase/Soundbar HT-XT1 (170 Watt, 4x HDMI, NFC, BT, ...), gebraucht



## sauerlandboy79 (1. Juni 2021)

Biete hier die Sony Soundbase HT-XT1 zum Verkauf an. Das Gerät ist knapp 7 Jahre alt, funktioniert einwandfrei und ist äußerlich in einem makellosen Zustand (nicht ein einziger Kratzer dran). Wegen meines Umstiegs auf größere Soundtechnik muss ich mich schweren Herzens davon trennen, hat es mir über die Jahre schließlich treue Dienste und viel Freude akustischer Art bereitet.

Die Soundbase ist ein Aktiv-Lautsprecher mit zwei integrierten Subwoofer-Chassis im Unterboden, hat ein Front-Display (auf den Bildern gerade nicht zu sehen, da zum Zeitpunkt der Schnappschüsse nicht mit Strom betrieben) und kann zusätzlich als TV-Erhöhung für so ziemlich jeden Fernseher mit maximal 30 kg Gewicht genutzt werden (Abmessung der Soundbase und den Standfuß des eigenen TVs beachten).

*Technische Details:*
Abmessung: 720 x 310 x 72 mm
Anschlüsse: 3x HDMI-in, 1x HDMI-out (mit ARC-Funktion), 1x optisch, 1x analog, Bluetooth, NFC
Leistung: 170 Watt
Unterstützte Audio-Formate: Dolby Digital(+), Dolby True-HD, DTS, DTS-HD Master, LCM, LPCM
DSP-Programme: Clearaudio+, Standard, Movie, Music, Game, P. Audio, Nacht
Voice-Modi: Type 1 (Standard), Type 2 (Betonung von Dialogen), Type 3 (Dialogverstärkung, dass auch ältere Menschen, die sonst z.B. in einem Film mit viel Nebengeräuschen Dialoge schlecht verstehen, jedes Wort mitbekommen)
Desweiteren: Manuelle Anpassungsmöglichkeit von Höhen und Bass, 3D- und 4k-kompatibel, 1080/24p

Neben der eigentlichen Soundbase liegt noch die dazugehörige Fernbedienung, Bedienungsanleitung, ein optisches sowie ein HDMI-Kabel bei. Versendet wird alles zusammen im Original-Karton. 

Preis: VB 115,-€ (Versand inklusive)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Juni 2021)

Verkauft! Thread kann geschlossen werden.


----------

